# Dell Inspiron n5010 wont turn on



## jdog5207 (Apr 15, 2012)

Im trying to fix a laptop that wont turn on at all (no lights or beeps). Its a Dell Inspiron n5010. Here is all the things I tried ; I have unplugged everything from laptop including the battery and held the power button for 30 seconds. Then I plugged the ac adapter back in and it still did not turn on. I checked the ac adapter and the green light comes on but to be safe i measured the voltage from it and it was 19v which is good. I have also taken the ram out and switched them around to see if it were bad ram. I did some research and found out if I take the battery, ram, dvd drive, and keyboard out then I would hear memory beeps but I hear nothing. So I was thinking it might be the dc jack or the power board because the jack is not loose. The motherboard might be bad but through research again i found that if you plug the ac adapter in the laptop and the light on the adapter goes out its a motherboard issue if it stays on its something else. The light stays on when I plug the adapter in. So What do you think the problem is?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,

go through this sticky and still not working most likely the motherboard. http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## sunny13 (May 29, 2015)

Hi @jdog5207. I have the same model (Inspiron N5010) and having the exact same problem, tried everything you said, i.e. reseating everything and the power button pressing etc.....still not working. Have you solved the issue?? If so,how?? Pls help...


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Follow the steps in the link above


----------



## sunny13 (May 29, 2015)

Yes i have tried those too @oscer1, except trying with new or working rams or cpu coz i dont have access to any right now. But most probably they are fine, and the led on the power cable also stays on when plugged in, so its unlikely that the mother board is fried! Seems i have to go to a repairing shop to check with new rams or cpu, but thats the last thing i wanna do, so i was looking for other solutions, and if jdog5207 has solved it in any other way.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The light on the Power Adapter can still stay on even if the Motherboard is "fried", If the light goes off it indicates a fault in the power circuit.
Have you removed ALL ram and attempted booting, without the battery in?
No ram should result in a beep error.
It is unlikely to be a CPU error or failure, have you checked the power button is operating correctly as they can wear over time.


----------



## sunny13 (May 29, 2015)

Yes i have, it gives two bips as usual, but even if one ram is inserted (i have checked by swapping the ram slots with each ram), there is no bip. I think the power button is fine as when i power it on the fan goes on (only for a few sec though) and the dvd drive also comes out when the button is pressed, it also gets warm eventually if i leave it on for some times, so some parts must be working. Did i mention the power indicator light is always on when switched on,and the processor light goes on for 1 or 2 sec when i switch on the lapi,then it goes off. So do u think its the mother board or both the rams are bad or anything else??


----------

